# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77

## Ксения М

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане, очень нужна Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 Бухгалтерия. (внимательно по тексту Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 Бухгалтерия - от КУДИР на упрощенки очень сильно отличается)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане, очень нужна Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 Бухгалтерия. (внимательно по тексту Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77 Бухгалтерия - от КУДИР на упрощенки очень сильно отличается)


А можно подробнее, ото я не понимаю ваши сокращения..

----------


## Ксения М

> А можно подробнее, ото я не понимаю ваши сокращения..


Книга Доходов и расходов для индивидуального предпринимателя 
на обычной системе налогообложения для 1сБухгалтерия77

----------

